
Show HN: A FUSE Filesystem on Noms - ahl
http://dtrace.org/blogs/ahl/2016/08/09/nomsfs/
======
fizzbatter
This is really cool. I like how simple it feels the datastructure is. One
thing i hate about some storage..things is that they can sometimes feel like
you're locking your data in. This format looks simple enough that you could
write a bash script to pull your files out of the database if you really
wanted.

Any idea if it's possible to duplicate/backup a noms database to an encrypted
remote? Eg, if you wanted to just encrypt and duplicate the database to cloud
storage, how might that work?

~~~
aboodman
It would not be hard to do an encrypted remote.

We already have to support moving between different versions of the noms
format, which changes all the hashes. Encryption is the same. You can look at
an encrypted remote as just a different version of the format, and use the
same approach.

Star this bug, and when the migrate program is landed, you could basically
just fork it to support encryption:

[https://github.com/attic-labs/noms/issues/2272](https://github.com/attic-
labs/noms/issues/2272)

